# Working as an EMT-T for Xe Company (formerly known as Blackwater)



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS

It's been a while since I've last posted here. Just wanted to know if anyone here worked or is working for Xe Company (formerly known as Blackwater USA) as an EMT-T at any level (EMT-B, EMT-I, EMT-P).

I am interested in getting just general information about working in such type of work assignments and how does it feel working for that specific company. (An inside opinion). Not interested in specific mission / job details or anything like that. h34r:

Thank you in advance to all repliers for taking the time to read and respond. 

[*Note:* I am not interested in making this thread a discussion or debate about the above mentioned company reputation or actions, similar companies, defense contractors, FF ops, the NWO, or any directly or inderctly related controvertial issue. Once again, just interested in knowing how does it feel working at it and how are the general conditions / environment.]

Saludos to all from Patagonia and be careful out there,


Guri


----------



## Afflixion

seeing as no one else is replying but Xe has been kicked out of Iraq and Afghanistan in January. They only hire paramedics with 10 years experience 5 being on a truck and 2 being as a EMT-T or anyone who served as a JSOC aidman achieving the rank of E6 or above. JSOC being Joint Special Operations Command including SEALs, Delta, Green Berets, PJs, Combat Controllers and excluding rangers and the like. All equipment must be bought by the employee.


----------



## mycrofft

*One question*

How's their dental plan?


----------



## Afflixion

eh it sucks... no i don't know I just happen to run across one I asked a few questions to back in OIF III


----------



## Flight-LP

Afflixion said:


> seeing as no one else is replying but Xe has been kicked out of Iraq and Afghanistan in January. They only hire paramedics with 10 years experience 5 being on a truck and 2 being as a EMT-T or anyone who served as a JSOC aidman achieving the rank of E6 or above. JSOC being Joint Special Operations Command including SEALs, Delta, Green Berets, PJs, Combat Controllers and excluding rangers and the like. All equipment must be bought by the employee.



Xe is still in Iraq and no action has been taken against them in Afghanistan. It is true they lost the WPPS contract to Triple Canopy, but they still have aviation assets and State Department contracts in Baghdad through September. They will then leave Iraq and no doubt move on to Afghanistan.

They do hire a few select EMT-I's with significant tactical experience and Paramedics with previous law enforcement or military experience. You do not have to have an SF background to work for them.

Their medics on the ground now have it made. They are paid to sit and do little to nothing (at $600 / day!).

The State Department is moving into a brand new LSA in Baghdad. The housing is quite nice! 

You may also want to look into Triple Canopy as they will be taking over the State Department operations. Better, more organized company with a stronger reputation, and similar pay.


----------



## Afflixion

I find this hard to believe that they are still in Iraq and Afghanistan as this information came straight down from our division S2 stating they're contract has been terminated and the iraqi forces have kicked them out of the country.


----------



## Flight-LP

Afflixion said:


> I find this hard to believe that they are still in Iraq and Afghanistan as this information came straight down from our division S2 stating they're contract has been terminated and the iraqi forces have kicked them out of the country.




They still have an active task order to provide security for USMI diplomats in Hillah, Najaf, and Karbalah. It expires in August (sorry I misquoted September earlier).

Even at that point, Xe will still have ties in Iraq. Several of their subsidiaries are already bidding for subcontracted work there. It will be interesting to see it unfold.

Stay safe, watch your 6!


----------



## Afflixion

I figured they were still here its just that they got the boot from the Iraqi government. But then again we're supposed to be asking permission from them whenever we do a combat patrol but I highly doubt we do....


----------



## akflightmedic

Afflixion said:


> I find this hard to believe that they are still in Iraq and Afghanistan as this information came straight down from our division S2 stating they're contract has been terminated and the iraqi forces have kicked them out of the country.



Sorry you find it hard to believe, but I see them. They are here and they are still working.

I dunno...


----------



## thrilla82

their still active here in afghanistan too.  i would say mostly active in the gym but still have a mission here and making the big bucks.


----------



## FieldMedic2007

I have about 2 years left in the army and i will be spending 1 of those 2 back in iraq. this is my second tour out here and i have a guy in my platoon who is talking about working for the said company and mentioned it to me, i was thinking of looking into that or just trying to get into homeland security for when i get out but i am not too sure yet.


----------



## Flight-LP

Its worth looking into, the pay is great!

You'll need more experience........ Either an EMT-I with 18D experience (or other SO experience) or your medic ticket and a couple of years experience as the minimum.

good luck, stay safe..................


----------



## FieldMedic2007

Well, I have been an army medic quite some time now plenty of reserve time as well as active duty time. This is my second combat tour and I also served down in GTMO for 18 months as well. I agree with you though and I have thought about getting further education as in Intermediate or Paramedic but still unsure with so little time left in the army, im gunna try and get some general ed courses out of the way if we have net where we are going.


----------



## CodyVector

Is EMT-T a real cert? I have TECC but it doesn't seem to count for much.


----------



## EpiEMS

1) Strong necro-bump

2) It is a real cert offered by the National Parks Service, but it is not a provider level as far as I am aware. Let's put it this way - I don't think anybody would really have cause to complain if you said, "Hey, I'm an EMT, and I took TECC - so I'm an EMT-Tactical".


----------



## CodyVector

EpiEMS said:


> 1) Strong necro-bump
> 
> 2) It is a real cert offered by the National Parks Service, but it is not a provider level as far as I am aware. Let's put it this way - I don't think anybody would really have cause to complain if you said, "Hey, I'm an EMT, and I took TECC - so I'm an EMT-Tactical".


Personally, I wouldn't do that. There is a more recognized course ISTM of Palm Springs puts on that gives you EMSA, California POST, and DHS credits. I've taken part in it as a role-player. Meaning I was shot with a lot of sim rounds all afternoon. Calling yourslef a "Tactical-Medic" is a bit of an over-stretch IMHO. It would be like calling yourself a Cardiac-Specialist, just because you have ACLS.


----------



## EpiEMS

@CodyVector, I wouldn't call myself that either - but it isn't exactly a regulated professional title.
Either way, Counter Narcotics and Terrorism Operational Medical Support/EMT-T via the NPS is very well recognized...they wouldn't be at ACEP or NAEMSP if they weren't legit.


----------

